# en / à + nom d'île (Martinique, Corse, Chypre, Cuba, etc.) - préposition



## Metternich

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce que vous diriez le plus spontanément?

1)Pour les vacances, je vais à la Martinique.
2)Pour les vacances, je vais en Martinique.

Sur Google, EN est largement le plus fréquent. Pourtant Grevisse (Bon usage, 12e ed, p.1530) prescrit "a la Martinique", tout comme "a la Reunion". On trouve la meme solution dans le TLFi entree À (préposition), à savoir "à la Martinique, à la Réunion, à la Guadeloupe, à la Nouvelle-Amsterdam".


----------



## Calamitintin

Je crois que je dirais "à la Martinique" 
++
Cal


----------



## sioban

Je dirais également "à" sans aucun doute, "en Martinique" sonne très étrange à mes oreilles.


----------



## Metternich

EN sonne etrange? Pourant, il y a sur google un milion de liens de plus avec EN par rapport au nombre de liens avec A LA...

"Le musée volcanologique de Saint-Pierre est le premier musée ouvert *EN Martinique* en 1933."

tourisme.com, Clé International, 2004 (méthode de français du tourisme)


----------



## Ploupinet

Ici, ce n'est pas du tout le même contexte, "à la" n'irait pas du tout ! 

"Je vais" : idée de mouvement, donc "à la"
"...ouvert en" : "en", car on parle du lieu "fixe", ce n'est pas une destination


----------



## Metternich

Normalement, la préposition ne devrait pas changer dans ces deux contextes:

Je vais à la Réunion.
Un musée a été ouvert à la Réunion. (jamais *en Réunion)

Ce qui t'amène à dire qu'il y aurait une différence d'usage selon les contextes, c'est le fait que l'usage de la préposition dans le cas _Martinique_ est devenu fluctuant. "A la" est préscrit, mais dans l'usage, on a souvent recours à "en", à ce qu'il paraît.



Metternich said:


> "Le musée volcanologique de Saint-Pierre est le premier musée ouvert *EN Martinique* en 1933."
> 
> tourisme.com, Clé International, 2004 (méthode de français du tourisme)


 
"Vous pouvez gagner un séjour d'une semaine pour deux personnes *À LA Martinique*."

tourisme.com, Clé International, 2004 (la même méthode!!!)


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas si sûr... Je m'explique : "La Réunion" est pour moi quasi indissociable, c'est le nom complet de l'île. Alors que dans le cas de la Martinique, comme pour la Corse par exemple, c'est différent !


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas le temps de chercher l'explication précise, mais sans conteste possible, j'irais :
à la Martinique (est-ce que le nom n'est pas "La Martinique" ?), à la Guadeloupe, à La Réunion, aux Antilles, en Corse, à Porquerolles (comme une ville, parce que c'est petit), en Sicile, en Sardaigne, aux Baléares, aux Canaries, mais à Cuba, à Tahiti, à Bora-Bora, à Hawaï...

Enfin, j'irais encore plus volontiers si quelqu'un m'offrait le voyage


----------



## Nanon

Metternich said:


> EN sonne etrange? Pourant, il y a sur google un milion de liens de plus avec EN par rapport au nombre de liens avec A LA...



Et comment ! Faites le test avec "Guadeloupe", cela marche aussi...



Ploupinet said:


> "Je vais" : idée de mouvement, donc "à la"
> "...ouvert en" : "en", car on parle du lieu "fixe", ce n'est pas une destination



Petite question provocatrice : et "je vais *en *Angleterre", alors ?  Je sais, je sais... c'est plutôt pour éviter un hiatus.

Je me demande d'où vient ce phénomène. Beaucoup de noms d'îles prennent l'article. Même si ces îles sont parfois de véritables pays. Par rapport à la Martinique, l'usage de "en" par rapport à "à la" est-il une question de taille ? de statut ? est-ce le reflet d'un attachement sentimental ? une influence du créole ? ou la traduction d'une revendication indépendantiste ?

Ou est-ce que mon amour du langage m'égare complètement ? (c'est jusqu'ici la solution la plus vraisemblable...)


----------



## paulio

Selon about.com les iles ne prennent qu'"a" - donc peut-etre "je vais a Martinique"... Ca sonne bien aux francais?


----------



## Ploupinet

"à la" plutôt


----------



## itka

Nanon said:


> Petite question provocatrice : et "je vais *en *Angleterre", alors ?  Je sais, je sais... c'est plutôt pour éviter un hiatus.



Je crois que là, c'est tout simplement la règle concernant les noms de pays qui s'applique :
- Noms masculins commençant par une voyelle et noms féminins : *en*
en Israël, en Angola, en Uruguay, et en France, en Angleterre, en Italie.

- Noms masculins commençant par une consonne :_* au*_ (à+le)
au Brésil, au Portugal, au Vénézuela.

- Noms pluriels :_* aux *_(à+les)
aux Etats-Unis, aux Bahamas.
*Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des exceptions !

*Pour les îles, je suppose que ça dépend de la taille et du statut politique de l'île... ou du statut qu'elle a eu dans l'histoire...
Hypothèse : 
si elle est grande et importante :  
(je n'en trouve pas au masculin, mais il doit y en avoir...)
Au féminin : _*en *(comme un pays)_
En Corse, en Sicile, en Sardaigne... 

si elle est plus petite, plus loin de la France, moins importante stratégiquement parlant, on l'assimile à une ville : *à*
à Malte, à Porquerolles, à Cuba, à Chypre.
C'est-à-dire que si le nom de l'île comporte un article, on obtient : *à la*, *au,* aux 
- à La Martinique, à La Guadeloupe, (remarquez qu'on peut visiter Cuba, mais pas *Martinique, ni *Guadeloupe) à La Réunion, à La Jamaïque.

- pluriel : aux
Aux Canaries, aux Baléares

Souvent, le mot "île" est conservé. Ce qui donne :
à l'île de Ré, à l'île de Pâques, aux îles de Lérins (en face de Cannes )


----------



## howdoesitfeel

Voilà la réponse:

www.martinique.pref.gouv.fr

C'est donc "en Martinique" parce que le nom officiel est "Martinique" et non pas "La Martinique".

Fin du procès.


----------



## itka

howdoesitfeel said:


> Fin du procès.



Du procès ? Et c'est toi le procureur général ? 

Le "en" devant Martinique s'explique simplement parce que, comme toutes les anciennes régions de France, elle était autrefois un territoire indépendant, assimilé à un pays.
On a de même : en Corse, en Bretagne, en Alsace, en Guyane, en Languedoc-Roussillon, etc...pour la Bretagne, l'Alsace, la Guyane, le Languedoc-Roussillon...
Il faut rapprocher cela du fameux "en Avignon" apparu alors que le Comtat Venaissin était une entité politique indépendante... ce qui n'empêche pas que la forme correcte aujourd'hui soit : "à Avignon" comme pour toutes les villes.

En ce qui concerne les services officiels, cela ne prouve rien (sinon que l'Administration s'occupe peu de grammaire) car on trouve indifféremment "en" et "à la". *"en" *me semble-t-il lorsqu'il s'agit de la région administrative, *"à la" *dans les autres cas, comme cela est normal lorsqu'il s'agit d'une île (seule exception à ma connaissance : la Corse).
J'ai fait mes études en Martinique.
Ce film a été tourné à la Martinique
Nous avons fait de belles photos de la Martinique (et non _*de Martinique_)

Je persiste à dire que la forme correcte est : la Martinique.

Voici une information sur la présence ou l'absence de l'article :
Créer un site web gratuit - Pages perso Orange
 "On ne met pas d’article devant  _Chypre_ ,  _Madagascar_ ,  _Honshū_ ,  _Shikoku_ ,  _Kyūshū_  et  _Hokkaidō_ ,  _Bornéo_ ,  _Java_  et  _Sumatra_ ,  _Ceylan_  (mais  _le_ Sri Lanka ),  _Formose_ ,  _Taiwan_ . La raison en est peut-être qu’étant des iles éloignées de Paris, ces iles étaient considérées comme des lieux ponctuels à l’époque où l’usage s’est formé. Il semble que, pour les noms récents, on mette l'article si l'ile est un État au moment de l'arrivée du nom dans la langue française."


J'aime Chypre, mais je préfère la Martinique. Je connais Trinidad et la Guadeloupe. Nous visiterons Madagascar et la Réunion...

Quelques titres de Google :
La Guadeloupe, une île française de la Caraïbe... 
Haïti, une petite île française et créole au sud-est de l'Amérique
Bora-Bora : 12 photos du livre Iles et archipels, Polynésie Française
Chypre : carte de l'île de Chypre
"Saint-Barthélémy, une île sans impôts"...
La Martinique à la carte : quelques cartes...

Ainsi qu'un titre de chanson datant de 1913 (environ)
*A la Martinique ("chanson nègre") -Charlus-*(Christiné - Cohan)
Pathé N° 2742 (1101) Vers 1913

http://perso.orange.fr/cartes-martinique/caraibes.htm


----------



## Nanon

Ma "question provocatrice" (en Angleterre) ne se référait pas à l'emploi de au / en avec des pays, car cette règle est indiscutable... mais plutôt au fait que "en" soit uniquement associé au lieu où l'on est et pas au lieu où l'on va :



Ploupinet said:


> "Je vais" : idée de mouvement, donc "à la"
> "...ouvert en" : "en", car on parle du lieu "fixe", ce n'est pas une destination



Pour revenir au sujet :



itka said:


> "On ne met pas d’article devant  _Chypre_ ,  _Madagascar_ ,  _Honshū_ ,  _Shikoku_ ,  _Kyūshū_  et  _Hokkaidō_ ,  _Bornéo_ ,  _Java_  et  _Sumatra_ ,  _Ceylan_  (mais  _le_ Sri Lanka ),  _Formose_ ,  _Taiwan_ . La raison en est peut-être qu’étant des iles éloignées de Paris, ces iles étaient considérées comme des lieux ponctuels à l’époque où l’usage s’est formé. Il semble que, pour les noms récents, on mette l'article si l'ile est un État au moment de l'arrivée du nom dans la langue française."



Je ne veux pas faire de la contradiction systématique, mais on peut ajouter d'autres noms à cette liste qui ne me semble pas fermée. Tous ne me viennent pas à l'esprit, mais certains sont des États anciens et d'autres de petites îles, françaises ou pas, indépendantes ou non. Autrement, que deviendraient (en vrac) Malte, Tahiti, Marie-Galante ou Mayotte ? Sans parler de Cuba, dont nous avons déjà parlé...
On dit plus souvent "en Haïti" qu' "à Haïti" (voir fréquences sur Google). État, créolisme ou non-redoublement du a ? Allez savoir.
Toutes ces règles, fondées sur des usages, sont difficiles à rationaliser et souffrent des exceptions.


----------



## itka

Nanon said:


> Je ne veux pas faire de la contradiction systématique, mais on peut ajouter d'autres noms à cette liste qui ne me semble pas fermée. Tous ne me viennent pas à l'esprit, mais certains sont des États anciens et d'autres de petites îles, françaises ou pas, indépendantes ou non. Autrement, que deviendraient (en vrac) Malte, Tahiti, Marie-Galante ou Mayotte ? Sans parler de Cuba, dont nous avons déjà parlé...



Mais Nanon, il ne s'agissait pas d'une liste exhaustive... mais de la liste d'exemples donnés sur le site que j'ai cité...



Nanon said:


> Ma "question provocatrice" (en Angleterre) ne se référait pas à l'emploi de au / en avec des pays, car cette règle est indiscutable... mais plutôt au fait que* "en" soit uniquement associé au lieu où l'on est et pas au lieu où l'on va*



 Que veux-tu dire ?
Je ne fais pas de différence entre : 
_je suis en Bretagne et je vais passer mes vacances en Bretagne...
Je vis en Amérique. Je vais en Amérique la semaine prochaine.
Il y a X mille habitants en Guadeloupe. Le Président se rendra en Guadeloupe la semaine prochaine.  (*"en"*_ justement, lorsqu'il s'agit de la région administrative...)


----------



## Nanon

C'était uniquement par rapport à l'explication donnée par Ploupinet sur 

"en", car on parle du lieu "fixe", ce n'est pas une destination qui pouvait porter à croire que *en *ne pouvait pas correspondre au lieu où l'on va. Or c'est un peu inexact en français.
Ce n'était que cela.

Et ne te sens nullement remise en cause, tel n'est pas mon propos. Simplement, le site a donné une liste qui semble fermée, alors qu'il existe d'autres exemples...

Amitiés


----------



## vamosbabe

Re-bonjour,

Je me suis demandée pourquoi on dit:

aller:

*à l*'Ile de Ré (fém)*
à* Cuba (masc)
*à* Hawaï

*en* Martinique, *en* Islande... (règle normale avec les pays féminins)

Merci d'avance,

VB


----------



## janpol

Je n'ai pas regardé ton profil car, même si tu es une femme, il ne faut pas de "e" à "Je me suis demand*é*"...
Je dirais "à la Martinique", "à la Jamaïque", "à Tahiti", "en Corse", "à Madagascar", aux Bahamas" ... etc etc


----------



## geostan

Moi aussi je dis _à la Martinique, à la Jamaïque_, mais les habitants de ces deux îles disent _en Martinique_ et _en Jamaïque_. C'est commun au Canada aussi.

Cheers!


----------



## blomst

Bonjour chèrs amis!

Comme la Corse est et une île et une région, j'ai vu que les deux prépositions s'ultilisent avec son nom. Je croyais que en était la plus correcte (comme avec la Crète/en Crète) mais je me trompe peut-être? Est-ce qu'il y a un/une francophone ici qui pourrait m'aider?


----------



## IsaMilano

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours entendu dire "en Corse" 
J'ai vérifié sur internet, c'est vrai qu'on peut aussi dire "à Corse" mais il y a quand même beaucoup moins de résultats qu'avec l'expression "en Corse".

Attendons de voir l'avis de quelqu'un d'autre!


----------



## Chimel

C'est "en Corse".

La question est de savoir si le nom de l'île a ou non un article. C'est souvent le cas pour les îles d'une certaine taille ou d'une certaine renommée (liée à leur importance économique, historique etc): la Corse, la Sicile, l'Irlande, la Guadeloupe, la Crète... Dans tous ces cas, la préposition est "en".

Les petites îles n'ont en général pas d'article: Corfou, Naxos, Belle-Ile, Majorque, Jersey,... Cependant, certaines îles importantes sont aussi dans ce cas, comme Cuba ou Madagascar. La préposition est alors souvent "à" (on trouve parfois aussi "sur").

Enfin, il y a aussi quelques îles généralement connues sous un nom du type "l'île de [X]". "L'île de Ré" ou "l'île d'Oléron", par exemple (on ne dit pratiquement jamais "Ré" tout seul et rarement "Oléron"). De même, on dira "l'île de..." pour une très petite île peu connue, par exemple l'une des innombrables îles grecques, pour bien préciser qu'il s'agit d'une île et pas d'une ville ou d'un village. La préposition est "sur (l'île de...)".


----------



## quinoa

"à" Corse : jamais imaginé possible(??!!)


----------



## DearPrudence

quinoa said:


> "à" Corse : jamais imaginé possible(??!!)


Autant pour certaines îles, je pourrais hésiter, mais pour moi, c'est toujours *"en Corse*".
Je pense que les occurrences de "à Corse" viennent de sites commerciaux qui écrivent automatiques "à + lieu" (voilà, je viens aussi de voir "Hôtels... à Normandie", ce qui bien sûr est faux).


----------



## Aoyama

En Corse est évidemment ce qui est le plus courant. MAIS on trouve bien, dans des textes anciens (fin XVIIIeme)à _*la* Corse_, tournure qui n'est pas propre au mot Corse, mais qui se retrouverait aussi avec à l'Amérique, à l'Allemagne (et même aux Indes) etc.


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> En Corse est évidemment ce qui est le plus courant. MAIS on trouve bien, dans des textes anciens (fin XVIIIeme)à _*la* Corse_, tournure qui n'est pas propre au mot Corse, mais qui se retrouverait aussi avec à l'Amerique, à l'Allemagne (et même aux Indes) etc.


_Aux Indes_ n'a rien d'étonnant : avec un nom pluriel, on emploie encore _aux_, comme dans _aux Seychelles_ ou _aux Antilles_ par exemple.
C'est _Indes _au pluriel qui est tombé en désuétude, en fait, pas son association à la préposition _à_ !


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
L'article régit la préposition qui précède le lieu, que ce soit une île ou non


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai . On dit bien :
à Cuba, à Malte, à Chypre, à Rhodes etc mais on dit bien aussi en Crète, en Sicile, en Sardaigne ...


> _Aux Indes_ n'a rien d'étonnant : avec un nom pluriel, on emploie encore _aux_, comme dans _aux Seychelles_ ou _aux Antilles_ par exemple.
> C'est _Indes _au pluriel qui est tombé en désuétude, en fait, pas son association à la préposition _à_


Absolument .


----------



## geostan

Voici la remarque exacte de Grevisse: "devant les noms féminins de grandes îles proches ou lointaines, pour indqiuer le lieu (situation ou direction) on emploie en : _En Sardaigne, en Islande, en Nouvelle Guin_é_e_ - Toutefois on dit à_ Terre-Neuve._ Devant les noms féminins de petites îles lointaines, on emploie à la : _à la Réunion, à la Martinique_. - Devant les noms de petites îles d'Europe et devant les noms masculins de grandes îles lointaines, on emploie à :_à Malte, à Chypre, à Cuba, à Madagascar_."

Comme indiqué plus haut, la Martinique, la Guadeloupe et la Jamaïque sont souvent employés avec _en_ de nos jours.


----------

